# TUMMies! Time :)



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just thought i should keep everyone updated on my weight.. so i use to be about 155 - 160 and now im at 220


----------



## latefreshman15 (Nov 16, 2007)

to see a beautiful girl full of charisma who is enjoying life. Those pics are awesome. I think someone is definitely model material


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

latefreshman15 said:


> to see a beautiful girl full of charisma who is enjoying life. Those pics are awesome. I think someone is definitely model material



thank you oober much


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

It doesnt seem like i weigh that much, but i do, its all going to my ass and theighs HAHA


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 16, 2007)

He is one lucky guy... 

keep up the good work:eat1::eat1:


----------



## Aurora (Nov 16, 2007)

Super cute.


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow Crav...

I mean 220 pounds are about 100 kilo and you only have a small potbelly... 

You must be pretty tall. 

You should definitely think about plus size modelling!!! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## samestar (Nov 16, 2007)

You look fantastic! Yummy even! :smitten:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Aurora said:


> Super cute.



Tankie tankie 

i love my belly hah


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

samestar said:


> You look fantastic! Yummy even! :smitten:



HAHA thank you... slowly but surely im gaining.. im not complaining! ;D


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

stuffedbellylover said:


> Wow Crav...
> 
> I mean 220 pounds are about 100 kilo and you only have a small potbelly...
> 
> ...



Thanks maybe ill think about it


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> He is one lucky guy...
> 
> keep up the good work:eat1::eat1:



WHo is my boyfriend>>??

well i shall tell him that haha


----------



## frankman (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow you're pretty!
It's the gorgeous smile that does it.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

frankman said:


> Wow you're pretty!
> It's the gorgeous smile that does it.



THANK U <333333333333


----------



## imfree (Nov 16, 2007)

Hahaha!!!, the look is great, but the attitude is amazing! Good job.


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 16, 2007)

Now, see this is good right here - though there are the usual "fat-focus" shots, there is a full body shot where we see the face attached to the body, assuring us poor slobbering - er, I mean admirers that a real woman is indeed doing the posting (or at least a real woman has been captured in the shots). These nuances, coupled with the fact that our subject is smoking hot (not just physically, but she actually looks like she's enjoying herself), makes this thread "full of win," as the kids say these days. :bow:

The only thing which could make it better, CravInTheCurves88, is if you started doing time-lapse shots. I swear, the first gaining BBW model who does this will make a killing!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Now, see this is good right here - though there are the usual "fat-focus" shots, there is a full body shot where we see the face attached to the body, assuring us poor slobbering - er, I mean admirers that a real woman is indeed doing the posting (or at least a real woman has been captured in the shots). These nuances, coupled with the fact that our subject is smoking hot (not just physically, but she actually looks like she's enjoying herself), makes this thread "full of win," as the kids say these days. :bow:
> 
> The only thing which could make it better, CravInTheCurves88, is if you started doing time-lapse shots. I swear, the first gaining BBW model who does this will make a killing!



welll thank you but wat do you mean by time lapse shots?


----------



## love dubh (Nov 16, 2007)

You're a pretty lady, CtC. How tall are you? I'm 145-150 on 5'6'' and my stomach isn't nearly as flat as yours was. Curious is all.

And I concur: _definitely_ look into plus-size modeling. You have beautiful hair, a beautiful heart-shaped face, a killer smile and big puppy eyes and a lovely shape. The modeling world is missing out right now!


----------



## Seth Warren (Nov 16, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> welll thank you but wat do you mean by time lapse shots?




Did you ever make a flip-book when you were younger? Same concept - a series of photos over time which could be strung together. Before and after shots are nice and always a big hit, but I see this as simply taking B&A to the next logical level.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

love dubh said:


> You're a pretty lady, CtC. How tall are you? I'm 145-150 on 5'6'' and my stomach isn't nearly as flat as yours was. Curious is all.
> 
> And I concur: _definitely_ look into plus-size modeling. You have beautiful hair, a beautiful heart-shaped face, a killer smile and big puppy eyes and a lovely shape. The modeling world is missing out right now!



im about 5'3-5'4 everyone says they dont think i weigh that much, but i do, i dont know where i store it.. ( i think it goes to my ass and theighs haha)

and i never thought of modeling and i would nver know how to get into but thank you !!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Seth Warren said:


> Did you ever make a flip-book when you were younger? Same concept - a series of photos over time which could be strung together. Before and after shots are nice and always a big hit, but I see this as simply taking B&A to the next logical level.



O i understand yeah... im starting to do that...:wubu:


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 16, 2007)

latefreshman15 said:


> to see a beautiful girl full of charisma who is enjoying life. Those pics are awesome. I think someone is definitely model material


oh, hear hear.
wonderful pics. <3


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

disconnectedsmile said:


> oh, hear hear.
> wonderful pics. <3



Thank you so much he he he:wubu::eat1::batting:


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow!

You're a beautiful girl with a wonderful figure.

Thanks for sharing it with us, dear.


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Wow!
> 
> You're a beautiful girl with a wonderful figure.
> 
> ...



Awwww thank you so much HE HE HE HE:wubu:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Nov 16, 2007)

Just so you know, there is a chubby legs thread, before you start another one of those just for yourself too.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Just so you know, there is a chubby legs thread, before you start another one of those just for yourself too.



why are you being so negative? i never meant any harm....


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't see why she can't start her own thread, as most of the BHM/FFA thread is made up of topics like these, and that board hasn't collapsed from the burden. Joining a group thread shouldn't be mandatory.

And you look great, btw


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ekim said:


> I don't see why she can't start her own thread, as most of the BHM/FFA thread is made up of topics like these, and that board hasn't collapsed from the burden. Joining a group thread shouldn't be mandatory.
> 
> And you look great, btw



THanks so much he he he <333333333333333:wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Sweet_Serenade (Nov 16, 2007)

Awww! You are so adorable! 
Love your confidence!


----------



## Freedumb (Nov 16, 2007)

Whatever you're doing keep it up, you look fantastic!!!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Sweet_Serenade said:


> Awww! You are so adorable!
> Love your confidence!



he he he thank you OOdlez <333333333


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Freedumb said:


> Whatever you're doing keep it up, you look fantastic!!!



He he he just lots of ice cream for me PLEASE!!!!!!:wubu:


----------



## Naturalist Phil (Nov 17, 2007)

Yes! Fantastic warm and positive attitude. Happy to see you here. Move through life with the greatest intention and sense of self.
Regards,
Phil


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Naturalist Phil said:


> Yes! Fantastic warm and positive attitude. Happy to see you here. Move through life with the greatest intention and sense of self.
> Regards,
> Phil



Thanks A million :_P <333333333333


----------



## Jes (Nov 17, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> and i never thought of modeling and i would nver know how to get into but thank you !!!!!!:wubu:


pretty simple. Just start charging for the pix you're already posting all over the thread.


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 17, 2007)

Jes said:


> pretty simple. Just start charging for the pix you're already posting all over the thread.



Hey now, let's not be negative Nancys.


----------



## Blackbean (Nov 17, 2007)

Ekim said:


> Hey now, let's not be negative Nancys.



Did I miss the sarcasm? but yeah $$$ wrecks all the fun...


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

hmmm no i dont wanna be a model... i like my life the way it is,, but thanks


----------



## Armadillojellybeans (Nov 17, 2007)

Its clear your gonna be a bottom heavy gal, congrats on your goal, and good luck in the future, I could see you one day being a top model on the scene, but there are beautiful girls that post on these forums that are not models, and it takes different strokes to make the world go round, keep defending the faith, be proud, be loud, and most of all, be yourself


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 17, 2007)

Armadillojellybeans said:


> Its clear your gonna be a bottom heavy gal, congrats on your goal, and good luck in the future, I see you being a very successful lady



thank u very much


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Nov 18, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> Just thought i should keep everyone updated on my weight.. so i use to be about 155 - 160 and now im at 220



Well, you are certainly lovely in these 'before' pictures. When will we get to see the 'after' pix?


----------



## booooo (Nov 18, 2007)

Probably even more now that I've been stuffed with so many goodies lately.
How long did it take to get to 220? And did you eat a lot or just take it slowly? By the way I'm being fed, I doubt it will take that long.
But yeah, you look super cute!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 18, 2007)

booooo said:


> Probably even more now that I've been stuffed with so many goodies lately.
> How long did it take to get to 220? And did you eat a lot or just take it slowly? By the way I'm being fed, I doubt it will take that long.
> But yeah, you look super cute!



thanks alot it took me about 6-7 months


----------



## Koldun (Nov 19, 2007)

...wow :smitten:


----------



## chrisreves (Nov 19, 2007)

Beautiful face, beautiful smile, beautiful belly, beautiful fesses (ass in french)...:wubu:
Good girl with good body !
Thanks !


----------



## _broshe_ (Nov 19, 2007)

Fesses?

Well anyway, you are very beautiful. I hope to see "more" of you around:eat1:


----------



## chrisreves (Nov 20, 2007)

_broshe_ said:


> Fesses?
> 
> Well anyway, you are very beautiful. I hope to see "more" of you around:eat1:



yeah !
Fesses (ass in english) have the exact same prononciation of face (visage in french).
It's for saying she have beautiful fesses and face !


----------



## toddjohnson (Nov 20, 2007)

Hey Autuyn- I'm new, but very impressive... the bf is a lucky gent


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 20, 2007)

i thought i would keep everyone updated on how my progress is going... so here is my pic...

my bf and i were having a bet that i couldnt gain ten lbs by the weekend.. but i exceeded his expectations


----------



## toddjohnson (Nov 20, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i thought i would keep everyone updated on how my progress is going... so here is my pic...
> 
> my bf and i were having a bet that i couldnt gain ten lbs by the weekend.. but i exceeded his expectations



Nice gain... that calls for bellyrubs... what is the bf making you to eat in exchange for him losing the bet?


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 20, 2007)

toddjohnson said:


> Nice gain... that calls for bellyrubs... what is the bf making you to eat in exchange for him losing the bet?



HAHAHA everything!!!!!!


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Nov 20, 2007)

Great belly pic! 


Huggles


Dennis


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Nov 20, 2007)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Great belly pic!
> 
> 
> Huggles
> ...



he he he thanks alot


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Nov 21, 2007)

Autymn,

that belly looks ready to pop... 

Is it your normal size now or did you take the photo while being stuffed after a big meal?

You seem to love being stuffed, right? Or how did you gain so much? 

But I hope you won´t gain 10 pounds every week because that would be a gain of 520 pounds/year and that wouldn´t be so healthy... 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Paul Delacroix (Nov 22, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> HAHA thank you... slowly but surely im gaining.. im not complaining! ;D



You have beautiful skin tone and you look very soft.


----------



## hawkeye (Nov 22, 2007)

nice gain.

do you have a goal in mind?

...or a level of how big you wanna be?


----------



## toddjohnson (Nov 23, 2007)

Here's hopin to lot's holiday pounds... and lots of ice cream for autymn


----------



## DoctorBreen (Nov 26, 2007)

Wow, so beautiful. Very hot material.

:wubu:


----------



## BOXER (Nov 26, 2007)

Ur very pretty! I Would LOVE my girl to want to gain weight! Ur man is very lucky


----------



## Foolish Fool (Nov 26, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i thought i would keep everyone updated on how my progress is going... so here is my pic...
> 
> my bf and i were having a bet that i couldnt gain ten lbs by the weekend.. but i exceeded his expectations


holy crap, girlie! you're moving up fast! you've got some mad skillz.
i bet you and your boy enjoyed thanksgiving.


----------



## brcyllr (Nov 26, 2007)

Your gain is incredible :shocked: and extremely sexy :smitten:

You said you eat lots of ice cream to gain weight. How much did you eat to gain more than 10 pounds in a week? And how much did you actually gain?

Your belly looks huge


----------



## scudmissilez (Nov 26, 2007)

Holy Crap! I thought all the cute girls on this forum were from the West coast or New England; there are still cute, younger bbws in the midatlantic coast area?! SWEEET! You're freakin' gorgeous!


----------



## Danyull (Nov 26, 2007)

Haven't been on in a while, took a break, as well as my comp breaking down, I'm now on a laptop. So all is good there, so I thought I'd post in this rather amazing looking thread as my first post since I've come back..

The weight looks superb on you, I expect if you got any bigger you would look even more stunning, even if you don't, you still look truly amazing.


----------



## Mikey (Nov 26, 2007)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> i thought i would keep everyone updated on how my progress is going... so here is my pic...
> 
> my bf and i were having a bet that i couldnt gain ten lbs by the weekend.. but i exceeded his expectations




Bravo!! Keep those bets going!


----------



## gioA (Nov 26, 2007)

hi there
first off i'd just like to say your photos inspired me to join in the first place.
is there anywhere i can view more of you, especially at the beginning of your weight gain.
i'm fascinated by those who are slim gaining weight and would love to see your progress.
keep it up - you are looking great!


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Dec 12, 2007)

scudmissilez said:


> Holy Crap! I thought all the cute girls on this forum were from the West coast or New England; there are still cute, younger bbws in the midatlantic coast area?! SWEEET! You're freakin' gorgeous!



haha aww yeah im from jersey :eat1:


----------



## golden_buddha (Dec 13, 2007)

Any more pics of you at that last size?


----------



## S-Mac (Dec 20, 2007)

10 pounds a week?? dayum, that mustve been a lotta work, nice pics, keep it up


----------



## maxi (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Cravin,

Thanks for posting. You are a cutie and I love the smiles as you pose in the mirror. A true celebration of chubbiness.... yeah.

cheers

maxi


----------



## love dubh (Dec 20, 2007)

Ten pounds _in a week_? Did you eat bricks? I call shenanigans.


----------



## bigirlover (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow! You look amazing. From 150lbs. to 220lbs. That's great! What is your goal?



CravInTheCurves88 said:


> Just thought i should keep everyone updated on my weight.. so i use to be about 155 - 160 and now im at 220


----------



## pinuplola (Dec 21, 2007)

i mean...this all just seems a little fishy to me


----------



## findingme4me (Dec 21, 2007)

well im 5'3 and 190/something depending on the day and i have much bigger boobs and big thighs and butt like her but i also have a belly...um that hangs, like i mean hangs low...so weird that she would weight more then me. and gain that much that fast, maybe thats why shes gone MIA has to much eating to do to post very much.

maybe a picture in the same out fit as the old pic in the same bathroom too would make it come to life.

these are just my thoughts.


----------



## pinuplola (Dec 21, 2007)

everyone's body is different but...
she's _tiny._


----------



## Tad (Dec 21, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Ten pounds _in a week_? Did you eat bricks? I call shenanigans.



There could be shenanigans, but ten pounds in a week is possible--just not week after week. The thing is that in a few days of consistent heavy eating, you can add at least five pounds to your digestive tract. For that matter, in one long weekend, when I wanted to see how much I could eat it I really cut loose, from Friday morning to Sunday evening I was up by ten pounds, although I think some of that at the end was from drinking a lot of liquid. Seven of the pounds were gone within a few days, as my system cleared out. 

I don't recommend it, but it can be done.....


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Dec 21, 2007)

edx said:


> There could be shenanigans, but ten pounds in a week is possible--just not week after week. The thing is that in a few days of consistent heavy eating, you can add at least five pounds to your digestive tract. For that matter, in one long weekend, when I wanted to see how much I could eat it I really cut loose, from Friday morning to Sunday evening I was up by ten pounds, although I think some of that at the end was from drinking a lot of liquid. Seven of the pounds were gone within a few days, as my system cleared out.
> 
> I don't recommend it, but it can be done.....



Indeed; I was went from around 173-183 in a little over a week back during the summer before 9th grade; only seven of it of it stuck, but there you go.

Plus she had a nice pic, so props for her.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 12, 2008)

sorrrry


----------



## mickey (Jan 12, 2008)

Definitely have done this, but it's hard to keep it on. Basically you need to string seven or eight 6000-7000 calorie days together to make it stick. I think that after a while you fatigue and then naturally reduce your calories making the weight come off


----------



## NoWayOut (Jan 12, 2008)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


>



Wow, you are very pretty. This is what a real woman should look like. If I can find a woman who looks like you with a golden personality, I'll be a very lucky man.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 12, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> Wow, you are very pretty. This is what a real woman should look like. If I can find a woman who looks like you with a golden personality, I'll be a very lucky man.



awwww thanks so much!


----------



## franchescassbbw (Jan 12, 2008)

I like this last pic best. It shows the hard work you've put in. You look the heaviest in it. Keep gaining girl!!! Good job.


----------



## mrman1980uk (Jan 12, 2008)

Marie: wonderful pictures! You look positively delicious. *drool*


----------



## ThikJerseyChik (Jan 12, 2008)

I am just about 5'5" and at 220 and look NOTHING like that...sure wish I did tho....oh to be 20 something...again!


----------



## latefreshman15 (Jan 13, 2008)

hope its going good Cravin


----------



## Naturalist Phil (Jan 14, 2008)

Whoah....
This young lady is beautiful and tenacious.
Double points going.

Happy 2008!


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 14, 2008)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


>


i was wondering where you went!
you've made some serious progress! your belly's got some nice new roundness to it, as well as the start of a cute little hang. your face is starting to show some fullness, too. kudos on a job well done!
your boyfriend must be really happy. i hope you are, too.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 14, 2008)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i was wondering where you went!
> you've made some serious progress! your belly's got some nice new roundness to it, as well as the start of a cute little hang. your face is starting to show some fullness, too. kudos on a job well done!
> your boyfriend must be really happy. i hope you are, too.


haha o i am very much


----------



## td0057 (Jan 17, 2008)

My Goodness! Please know that with one set of pictures you have set off countless fantasies for us lucky people who get to view. Thanks so much!

T.D.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 18, 2008)

td0057 said:


> My Goodness! Please know that with one set of pictures you have set off countless fantasies for us lucky people who get to view. Thanks so much!
> 
> T.D.



awww he he.. well im happy to


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 18, 2008)

Just beautiful...


You made me smile, so thank you


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Jan 18, 2008)

Still a Skye fan said:


> Just beautiful...
> 
> 
> You made me smile, so thank you
> ...



heh.. IM glad i love to make people smile!!!!


----------



## Slamaga (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow, gaining so fast! I'ts tough but when you put the effort! It worth the time


----------



## Foolish Fool (Jan 21, 2008)

CravInTheCurves88 said:


> haha o i am very much


i have a couple of quick questions for you. when did you decide you wanted to gain, and what inspired you most? also, do you have any goals, or are you just having fun and enjoying the ride?


----------



## Navydude (Jan 21, 2008)

I see a cute little apron starting to develop!:wubu:


----------



## boris2k (Feb 14, 2008)

nice! you look like afriend of mine at school only about 100pounds heavier so you are a lot more cute.


----------



## Danyull (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking good, how much are you aiming to gain? I expect you've already been asked a hundred times or so, but I'm rarely on so I don't keep up ^^;; sorry.


----------



## CravInTheCurves88 (Feb 29, 2008)

Danyull said:


> Looking good, how much are you aiming to gain? I expect you've already been asked a hundred times or so, but I'm rarely on so I don't keep up ^^;; sorry.



im not really sure right now.. we will see how things go im still young and want to explore life HAHA


----------



## louisaml (Feb 29, 2008)

Its mostly skin but hey a belly is a belly. 

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c107/louisaml/0229082208a.jpg

http://i26.photobucket.com/albums/c107/louisaml/0229082208.jpg


----------

